# Aurora Speed Steer pick up shoe alternatives?



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Picked up about a dozen Aurora Speed steer chassis to convert to slotted cars most of them missing pick up shoes, but otherwise intact. Replacement shoes are pricy and was wondering if any other pick ups would fit?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for the tip on the Tyco TCR shoes Dan. I should have checked those as I'm sure I have quite as few of them. Not doing more than gluing a T-Jet guide pin to the Speed Steers so they could easily be made slotless agin.


----------

